# Closet electrical outlet



## cda

Before I do it

Can I have an electric outlet in a bedroom closet ?

Thanks


----------



## north star

*& = & = &*



Yes !..........Electrical outlet as in a duplex receptacle, or

an outlet for a light, or something else ?

*& = & = &*


----------



## mark handler

There is no prohibition for installing a receptacle in a closet in the NEC. Should have AFCI protection


----------



## cda

north star said:
			
		

> *& = & = &*
> 
> Yes !..........Electrical outlet as in a duplex receptacle, or
> 
> an outlet for a light, or something else ?[/color
> 
> *& = & = &*


Receptacle -------


----------



## north star

*+ : + : +*

Depending upon the location of your receptacle outlet,

it could be required to be a Tamper Resistant type

receptacle.

*From the `12 IRC, ...see Section E4002.14:*

*http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_40_sec002.htm*



and *Section E3901.1:*

*http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_39_par001.htm*

*+ : + : +*


----------



## FLSTF01

I wouldn't allow the receptacle to be switch-controlled, due to the likelihood that a portable lamp would be plugged in.


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @ ~ @*



FLSTF01,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !    





> "I wouldn't allow the receptacle to be switch-controlled, due to the likelihood that a portable lamp would be plugged in."


What section of the codes would you cite todisallow the switched type receptacle ?



*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## Darren Emery

FLSTF01 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't allow the receptacle to be switch-controlled, due to the likelihood that a portable lamp would be plugged in.


Can you point to a code section that backs this up?


----------



## fatboy

Welcome to the forum FLSTF01.

I agree with the posters above, need a code section to disapprove, codes are not what it might become............


----------



## jdfruit

Standard receptacle = OK. Others such as lighting have some specific clearance requirements for safety, need more info on this.


----------



## Dennis

I am not sure why anyone would install a receptacle on a switch in a closet.  I know of nothing in the nec that would disallow it.  I think an authority having jurisdiction would have some issue with a receptacle that was switched at the ceiling in lieu of a light.


----------



## mark handler

No longer your parents closet


----------



## cda

mark handler said:
			
		

> No longer your parents closet


Mark,

         I like your Guuci purse


----------



## mark handler

Told her not to leave her "stuff" in my closet.


----------



## Dennis

This story makes me sick.  She gets robbed of $1 million in handbags and jewelry in a 3 story closet that is 3,000 sq. ft.  3 handbags worth $60,000 each-- makes me sick

http://www.people.com/article/1-million-stolen-theresa-roemer-closet


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Dennis said:
			
		

> I am not sure why anyone would install a receptacle on a switch in a closet.  I know of nothing in the nec that would disallow it.  I think an authority having jurisdiction would have some issue with a receptacle that was switched at the ceiling in lieu of a light.


http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/10094-irc-indoor-grow-rooms.html


----------



## FLSTF01

You guys have me searching for a code section now.  I do agree that we can't just make stuff up though.  back when I was a contractor, I had a Building official tell me that.  It stuck.


----------



## mark handler

FLSTF01 said:
			
		

> You guys have me searching for a code section now.  I do agree that we can't just make stuff up though.  back when I was a contractor, I had a Building official tell me that.  It stuck.


Sometimes they just make that stuff up.....


----------



## cda

Now I know who not to call for the inspection

How does the joke go:

Put ten electrical inspectors in a room

Give them each an electrical receptacle to install

Come back and you will see ten different installations all over the wall, ceiling and floor


----------



## cda

Thanks for all the help


----------



## conarb

FLSTF01 said:
			
		

> You guys have me searching for a code section now.  I do agree that we can't just make stuff up though.  back when I was a contractor, I had a Building official tell me that.  It stuck.


It had to have been in an old code, I can remember in the 50s having inspectors tell me that even ceiling lights were too close to shelving and there was a code mandated separation between any electrical outlet/receptacle and closet shelving.

This brings up another question then, back sometime before the 70s it was very common, especially in smaller homes, to install subpanels in closets, that became illegal and even when remodeling we were required to move them out of closets, that was quite an expense since all conduit and Romex had to be completely replaced, they wouldn't even allow blanked-off junction boxes at the old closet location.


----------



## fatboy

conarb said:
			
		

> It had to have been in an old code, I can remember in the 50s having inspectors tell me that even ceiling lights were too close to shelving and there was a code mandated separation between any electrical outlet/receptacle and closet shelving.This brings up another question then, back sometime before the 70s it was very common, especially in smaller homes, to install subpanels in closets, that became illegal and even when remodeling we were required to move them out of closets, that was quite an expense since all conduit and Romex had to be completely replaced, they wouldn't even allow blanked-off junction boxes at the old closet location.


Well, not allowing blank covers was taking license with the code, in my interpretation. Yes, there are requirements for separation of illumination outlets in closets............


----------



## conarb

fatboy said:
			
		

> Well, not allowing blank covers was taking license with the code, in my interpretation. Yes, there are requirements for separation of illumination outlets in closets............


The reasoning was that all junction boxes have to be assessable, inspectors said that clothes could be hung in front of the junction boxes making them inaccessible.


----------



## fatboy

conarb said:
			
		

> The reasoning was that all junction boxes have to be assessable, inspectors said that clothes could be hung in front of the junction boxes making them inaccessible.


OK, don't agree.........JMHO


----------



## conarb

fatboy said:
			
		

> OK, don't agree.........JMHO


In little things like this we contractors just do what the inspectors tell us "they want", I recently had a contractor tell me that an inspector was trying to make him screw the sheetrock along the sole plate and ask if he was right, I gave him the code sections and other information where the inspector might be right but when he said he was going over the inspector's head and complaining to his boss I asked him: "You can do a 10,000 square foot house in an hour, is this really the hill you want to die on?"


----------



## fatboy

Yup, you have to pick your battles.......on both sides of the fence.


----------



## Dennis

I have to disagree with some of the above.  If an inspector is trying to enforce something that is not code then I think it is worth talking about.  I am not in the habit of doing what the inspector wants simply because he doesn't like it.  Show it to me in black and white or I will go over their head even for little stuff.  Most of the guys we work with are more than happy to listen and discuss the code.  If they are wrong they will admit it as will I.

If you guys are saying that a jb in a closet is not compliant then I will have to say that is incorrect.  A jb does not need to be readily accessible so hidden behind clothing is perfectly legitimate.


----------



## fatboy

That's what I said..........I didn't agree with the inspector.


----------



## FLSTF01

mark handler said:
			
		

> Sometimes they just make that stuff up.....


Oh, how true that statement can be.  LOL


----------



## steveray

FLSTF01 said:
			
		

> You guys have me searching for a code section now.  I do agree that we can't just make stuff up though.  back when I was a contractor, I had a Building official tell me that.  It stuck.


I agree that it could be compliant with a switched outlet and welcome my CT colleague...Don't let these guys scare you off, they are trying to help. Huge amounts of talent here.  My old boss used to tell people that they needed an illuminated switch for the attic light so they couldn't forget it on...And they did it...


----------



## ICE

mark handler said:
			
		

> Sometimes they just make that stuff up.....


But when I do it's a lot better than stuff like this.


----------

